
Nike’s self-lacing sneakers turn into bricks after faulty firmware update - ZeljkoS
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/02/my-left-shoe-wont-even-reboot-faulty-app-bricks-nike-smart-sneakers/
======
jake-low
> "My left shoe won't even reboot."

The future is somehow both weirder and more mundane than I ever dreamed.

